# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Education & Science >  interactive physics

## questionasker

i was just wondering if we had a GPL equivilent to http://www.interactivephysics.com/
i already googled it, but didnt really find anything...

it'd be nice to have, although i dont guess ill die without it, i sorta need it for class...

----------


## humanity_to_others

http://sourceforge.net/search/?type_...imageField.y=0

----------


## questionasker

ok, thanks. i shoulda thought to look there...  :Smile:

----------

